# Panda präsentiert: Infiziert oder nicht?



## Newsfeed (21 August 2008)

Pandas ActiveScan untersucht Windows-PCs auf Infektionen - und das nach der Installation eines Plug-ins auch, wenn der Anwender Firefox verwendet.

Weiterlesen...


----------

